

Show HN: TheVideosDB, a personal IMDB/TheTVDB for your home videos. Thoughts? - kappaknight
http://thevideosdb.com

======
untog
This is the start of a really interesting idea. People are taking more and
more "home" video these days, what with smartphones being capable of HD
quality stuff- but there hasn't been much of an improvement in cataloging and
otherwise handling it. I can see TheVideosDB being useful in that regard.

~~~
kappaknight
Thanks! We definitely feel this could be a great complementary service to a
lot of media players out there. Having properly organized home videos
alongside your purchased content would certainly make the "stay at home for a
movie" experience much more personal.

------
JAVagueArgument
I built something similar (in Ada O_o) when I worked at Blockbuster video 12
years ago... until today I have been amazed that IMDB haven't done this.

Gratz, I will start using it when I get home :)

~~~
kappaknight
Thanks! Yeah, we were wondering the same thing - maybe this piece of pie just
isn't big enough for them.

We created it to solve the issues we wanted to fix and we think there are many
others out there like us.

<http://blog.thevideosdb.com/how-thevideosdb-came-to-be/>

------
rjurney
Awwwwwww yeah!

------
TheRyanBurke
Great presentation!

~~~
kappaknight
Thanks!

